# Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)



## Pu244 (6. Januar 2016)

*Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Hi,
ich habe einen i7 3770 (non K), den habe ich bisher mit einem NoFan CR 95 gekühlt. Leider schaffte dieser nur etwa 55W weg, was dazu führte das sich mein i7 bei 100°C runtergetaktet hat. Je nach Lastszenario war bei 2,7-3,7 GHz Schluß, bisher konnte ich ganz gut damit leben die letzten paar % meiner CPU nicht ausspielen zu können, nur in letzter Zeit mehren sich die Spiele bei denen eine starke CPU von Vorteil ist (Anno 1404 und 2070 können auch mehr vertragen). Deshalb möchte ich meine CPU (möglichst) auf die maximal möglichen 4,3GHz übertakten, blöd das ich keinen K genommen habe, aber bei meinem passiven Projekt schien es mir eine gute Idee zu sein.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: eine neue Kühlösung muß her, Luftküher sind mir ein wenig zu schwer (1,2 Kg aufs Board schnallen?) und echte Waküs kosten 200€ aufwärts. Also könnte eine kompaktwakü die Lösung sein. Ich hätte da die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 im Auge:

https://geizhals.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-240-acfre00013a-a1341649.html

Gibt es irgendetwas das dagegen spricht oder bessere Alternativen?

Das Ding soll ja auch mit 300W TDP klar kommen, von daher ist man ja auch für die Zukunft (Zen und ein eventueller Leistungskrieg mit Intel) gut gerüstet oder gibt es bei Arctic Probleme mit den Halterungen?

Ach ja:
Mein Gehäuse ist ein Xigmatek Elysium.


Danke schoneinmal im Voraus


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Eine Alternative wäre einfach ein günstiger und leiser Luftkühler.
Produktvergleich EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken 2 (84000000094), Cryorig H5 Ultimate (CR-H5B), Noctua NH-U14S, Noctua NH-D15S | Geizhals Deutschland
Keine potentiellen Pumpengeräusche, keine schlechten Lüfter, leiser Betrieb, Kühlleistung völlig ausreichend, günstiger als eine AiO.
Auch in der Zukunft wirst du bei Intel nicht mehr als 100W TDP im Desktop-Bereich finden.

Hast du es mal probiert einen langsamen Gehäuselüfter in das Gehäuse zu geben?


----------



## Zwitschack (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Die Frage beim NoFan ist, wie gut ist dein Gehäuse belüftet? falls du noch einen Lüfter rumliegen hast, kannst du ja mal versuchen diesen auf dem NoFan zu montieren wie bei einem Boxedkühler. Damit sollte auf jeden Fall erstmal ein Luftstrom vorhanden sein, welcher die Temperaturen senkt (auch wenn es eigentlich dann kein NoFan mehr ist xD)

Zum übertakten selbst benötigst du übrigens die K-Version deiner CPU mit einem Z77-Board, sonst ist das leider nicht möglich. an Sonsten würde ich dir auch zu einem der von Abductee vorgeschlagenen Kühlern raten, da die AiO nicht besser, aber teurer sind.


----------



## Pu244 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wäre einfach ein günstiger und leiser Luftkühler.
> Produktvergleich EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Brocken 2 (84000000094), Cryorig H5 Ultimate (CR-H5B), Noctua NH-U14S, Noctua NH-D15S | Geizhals Deutschland
> Keine potentiellen Pumpengeräusche, keine schlechten Lüfter, leiser Betrieb, Kühlleistung völlig ausreichend, günstiger als eine AiO.



Die beiden teureren Varianten kosten dann schon wieder etwa das gleiche wie die AiO Kühlung. Das ist eben leider das verzwickte, sowohl Preis als auch Leistung gehen in etwa fließend ineinander über, wobei die Arctik Kühlung von dem AiO Krempel scheinbar noch eine der besseren ist. Das einzige was wirklich zum Problem werden könnte ist das Pumpengeräusch, die Lüfter kann man per PWM regeln und wenn sie nach ein paa Jahren den Geist aufgeben kommen neue rein.



Abductee schrieb:


> Auch in der Zukunft wirst du bei Intel nicht mehr als 100W TDP im Desktop-Bereich finden.



Schwer zu sagen, mit ein Wenig OC ist man ja immer drüber. Außerdem ist die Frage wie es mit Zen aussieht, sparsam wird die Sache nur wenn einer der Kontrahenten (in dem Fall Intel und Nvidia) extrem überlegen ist, der kann es sich dann leisten siene Produke niedrig zu takten, während der andere an die Grenzen geht (AMD mit dem Centurion oder der Fury X). Sobald etwa Gleichstand herrscht gibt es ein Wettrennen, AMD will Marktanteile und Intel sowie Nvidia werden sich nicht die Butter von Brot nehmen lassen (apropos : Zeit fürs Frühstück).



Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du es mal probiert einen langsamen Gehäuselüfter in das Gehäuse zu geben?



Das Problem ist das man genau das leider nicht darf, da wird bei dem Kühler explizit hingewiesen, das Ding verstaubt nach kurzer Zeit und dann ist die Kühlleistung endgültig dahin. Man müßte das Ding dann alle paar Wochen gründlich sauber machen und dazu muß ich wohl jedes mal das Board ausbauen (das sperrige Ding zu reinigen ist eine Qual).



Zwitschack schrieb:


> Zum übertakten selbst benötigst du übrigens die K-Version deiner CPU mit einem Z77-Board, sonst ist das leider nicht möglich. an Sonsten würde ich dir auch zu einem der von Abductee vorgeschlagenen Kühlern raten, da die AiO nicht besser, aber teurer sind.



Das stimmt so nicht, man kann die Ivy Bridge CPU auf zweierlei Wegen übertakten. Einmal über den Multiplikator, das ist einfach und sehr effektiv. Dann gibt es da noch die Möglichkeit den Turbomodus zu manipulieren indem man einerseits die TDP Grenze aufhebt und der CPU andererseits mitteilt das sie sich jetzt noch höher takten darf, wenn die TDP Grenze (die es nicht mehr gibt) noch nicht erreicht ist. Das ganze ist etwas komplizierter und mit maximal 4,3 GHz nicht ganz so effektiv, allerdings kann man so auch non K CPUs zu mehr Leistung überreden. Ein Z77 Board habe ich schon, sogar ein gutes Übertakterboard.


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Die beiden teureren Varianten kosten dann schon wieder etwa das gleiche wie die AiO Kühlung.


Die Arctic sind zwar leiser als die sonst üblichen, trotzdem nicht zu vergleichen mit einem Noctua oder BeQuiet.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, mit ein Wenig OC ist man ja immer drüber.


Das aktuelle Topmodell im Dekstop ist momentan der 6700K mit 91W TDP inkl. der iGPU.
Der Vorganger hatte 88W mit der iGPU und die jetzt erhöhte TDP kommt von der stärkeren iGPU.
Wenn du die iGPU von der TDP abziehst, bleibst du selbst übertaktet unterhalb von 80W.
Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf das in Zukunft für die CPU mehr als 100W TDP nötig sein wird. (Desktop, nicht 2011er Sockel)
AMD`s Zen würd ich mir mal in frühestens 3 Jahren anschaun, davor würd ich nicht damit rechnen das sie wirklich konkurrenzfähig sind.
(Mein E3-1230V2 braucht unter Prime keine 60W)




Pu244 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das man genau das leider nicht darf, da wird bei dem Kühler explizit hingewiesen, das Ding verstaubt nach kurzer Zeit und dann ist die Kühlleistung endgültig dahin. Man müßte das Ding dann alle paar Wochen gründlich sauber machen und dazu muß ich wohl jedes mal das Board ausbauen (das sperrige Ding zu reinigen ist eine Qual).



Hast du dazu mal einen Link?
Ich wüsste keinen plausiblen Grund warum ein dicker Kupferdraht anfälliger auf Staub sein soll als eine viel größere Aluminiumplatte eines Luftkühlers.

Edit: 
Hab nur einen Text aus einem Shop gefunden der das mit dem Lüfter anspricht.
Nofan CR-95C Copper
Der Hersteller spricht nur davon das der Kühleffekt von Staub nicht beeinflusst wird, weil ja kein Lüfter im System ist der Staub reinbringen kann.
Ich halte das Lüfterverbot das für eine schlechte Übersetzung ins Deutsche.
Ich würd auf jeden Fall 1-2 langsame Gehäuselüfter probieren.


----------



## Coffeinkosument (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

@Abductee , wer sagt dass die AC Lüfter schlecht sein sollen? Grade auf dieser AIO machen die einen guten Job und sind halt u.a. Leistungslüfter auf max. RPM. Auch das diese Lüftkühler gleich gut sein sollen steht irgendwie in den Sternen - oder hast du einen Vergleich? In einem anderen Thread zuvor wurde schon mal das Gegenteil heraus gefunden. Also her mit den direkten Vergleichen, sonst ist das wieder eher nur unter dem Aspekt irgendeines Glaubens einzuordnen. Ein Beispiel:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...wakue-sagen-lohnt-sich-die-3.html#post7938549

Ungeköpft ist die Temperaturdifferenz recht beachtlich finde ich.

Und noch eine Anmerkung zum Thema TDP: Seitdem diese Schmiere unter dem Deckel der Intelprozessoren ist, wird eine weitaus größere Temparaturdifferenz für vertretbare Kerntemperaturen nötig, zumindest mit dem schlecht drauf gepappten Deckel. Von daher spielt hier mittlerweile diese TDP-Angabe kaum noch eine Rolle. Und das ist auch der Grund, warum diese Teile solche Hitzköpfe sind.


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Ein großer Turmkühler ist bei leiserem Betriebsgeräusch gleich stark wie eine große AiO.
Deswegen hat eine AiO in einem großen Gehäuse auch keinen Vorteil. Es macht die Sache nur teurer und lauter.
Und das ist keine Glaubensfrage, in ein ITX-System würd ich aus Mangel an Alternativen auch eine AiO einbauen.
Die Arctic-Lüfter sind nicht schlecht, trotzdem kein Noctua oder BeQuiet. Wenn man damit leben kann, braucht man keine neuen Lüfter kaufen.
Und vier Stück senken bei gleicher Leistung die Drehzahl, ob das trotzdem leiser als ein großer Turmkühler ist bezweifle ich trotzdem.

Tests gibt es genügend.
Corsair H110 im Test - Hardwareluxx
Corsair Hydro H110i GTX High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler Review - Test System Setup, Thermal Tests and Noise Results


----------



## Coffeinkosument (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Ja das meinte ich, es wird eine x-beliebige AIO genommen und mit einer anderen gleich gesetzt. Hier gibt es bereits Unterschiede bei den AIOs beim CPU-Kühler selbst, wobei der Noctua als Lüftkühler auch noch deutlich teurer ist. Die Pumpe sowie die Lüfter sind bei dieser AIO regelbar, per PWM und auch via Spannung, also auch leicht auf das Geräuschniveau des Luftkühlers zu bringen. Im unteren Drehzahlbereich wird die AIO dann wohl Vorteile bringen und nach oben raus wird mehr Kühldynamik vorhanden sein. Es ist eben 2 x Push-Pull effektiv dabei. Und das bedeutet, das hier mehr Frischluft parallel durch den Kühler gepustet wird. Die Betonung liegt hier auf parallel und nicht so wies bei Luftkühlern des Platzes wegen nur nacheineinder geht, wobei die vorgewärmte Luft des ersten Towers den zweiten gleich mit erwärmt. (Ein Grund warum ich die Dicken Tower nur bis zu einem bestimmten Grad sinnvoll finde. Eher lieber dünner mit mehr Direktfrischluft-Fläche, was die Wasserkühlungen von Hause aus mitbringen.)

Am Ende steht dennoch nur ein Ratespiel ins Haus aber ich versuch mich mal daran. Laut HWL Test ist der NH-D14 ca. 7 Grad besser als der Brocken 2 im Schnitt. Wenn ich mir nun die Werte des Links oben ansehe, bleibt dennoch eine Differenz zur AC-AIO von 5 Grad zugunsten der AIO.  Was auch bedeutet, dass ich es hier interessant fände die AIOs mal direkt miteinander zu vergleichen.

Aber es bleibt das Spiel mit der Glaskugel und dem Glauben auf der anderen Seite weil auch du mir keine direkten Produktvergleiche geben kannst. Wenn es denn so wäre, dass tatsächlich Gleichstand bestünde wäre ich auch endlich mal schlauer


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Die Corsair H110i GTX ist fast das mächtigste was du finden kannst im AiO-Sektor und die ist mit wenig Drehzahl gerade mal 2-3°C besser als ein NH-D15.
Die Arctic Liquid Freezer ist sicherlich nicht besser als die GTX H110i.
Das Push/Pull bringt keine bessere Kühlleistung, nur geringere Lüfterdrehzahl bei gleichbleibender Leistung.


----------



## Shaqesbeer (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Ich hab auch den i7 3770 und hab nen Macho drauf. Immer bei 65° im Idle 20-30°. Wegen dem Gewiht würde ich mir da nicht allzu Sorgen machen, der Macho hat ne gute Halterung.

MfG Shaqes


----------



## Coffeinkosument (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Wir können ja noch ne Runde weiter Raten aber ich habe grade einen Direktvergleich gefunden, ist auf alle Fälle schwer was zu finden, gebe ich zu.

Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 Review - insomnia.gr

Na was sagt man denn dazu? Kommt auch gut mit meiner Schätzung, zusammen mit dem HWL Test und dem Usertest hin. Huch ist ja nur die 120ger. Aber bei den max TDP Tests merkt man, dass es nicht die 240ger ist...


----------



## Abductee (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Mit mehr als 40dB hat sich die AiO auch schon disqualifiziert.

Wie gesagt in einem ITX-System ist eine AiO absolut empfehlenswert, aber nicht in einem rießigen Big-Tower.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Standard 120er AiO, schätzungsweise viel zu laut und zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung. Lüfterkauf wird auch fällig. 

Wenn du nach Vergleichen suchst, kannst du jede andere 120er AiO zum Vergleich ziehen, denn die nehmen sich alle sehr wenig. Lediglich die Pumpen sind aktuell besser als früher, in der Leistung nimmt sich das alles nix, egal ob die Liquid Freezer oder H60 heißen.


----------



## Coffeinkosument (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Die beziehen sich zum ersten auf maximale Drehzahl der Lüfter, steht im Text und dann ist das immer noch nur der 120ger, der dann ab einer bestimmten Verlustleistung, also in dem Fall gut übertaktet entsprechend laufen sollte.

OK ich merke schon, es wird wirklich ein Eigentest werden.

@-Shorty-, der Link hat auch eine Preisleistungstabelle dabei. Ich denke du hast dir nicht mal den Link angesehen.


----------



## Pu244 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Nachdem ich mich gründlich informiert habe wurde heute Nacht die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240mm bestellt.

Ich danke euch allen, besonders für die Tests (den griechischen hätte ich nie gefunden) und hoffe das alles gut geht.

Natürlich werde ich meine Erfahrungen mit dem Ding posten.


----------



## denndenn312 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Also ich finde die AIO gut 
Vielleicht bekomme ich nach dem Köpfen ja auch Temperaturen wie mit meinem Xeon 1230v3 hin xD


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*



Coffeinkosument schrieb:


> @-Shorty-, der Link hat auch eine Preisleistungstabelle dabei. Ich denke du hast dir nicht mal den Link angesehen.



Stimmt so halb, rein gesehen hab ich aber ohne entsprechende Kenntnisse in Griechisch bleibt nur Diagramme zu interpretieren ohne die Rahmenbedingungen zu kennen. Hat für mich keinerlei Aussagekraft.
 Nach jahrelanger Erfahrung mit ner H60 und ner H100 braucht man diese AiO nur zu überfliegen und sieht das hier nur minimale Verbesserungen zu sehen sind. Die AiO haben alle dieselben Stärken und Schwächen. Ein wenig Variation bei der Pumpe, sowie Lüftern und Beleuchtung, das war es auch.


----------



## Coffeinkosument (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Klar ist der Aufbau wie üblich. Nur liegt es ja weniger am Standardaufbau, sondern an dem Einsatz möglicher Komponenten - qualitativ und natürlich ist hier erstmals der Umstand dazu gekommen, dass es in einem preislich attrakiven Rahmen liegt. Geht es nicht bei den Eigenbau-Wasserprojekten nicht genau immer darum, dass bestimmte Komponenten (z.B. der CPU-Kühler) richtig was ausmachen können?

Hier hab ich bei Caseking jemanden gefunden, der eine H60 gegen die 120er ausgetauscht hat (also mal vergleichbar in der Größe) und seine Meinung kundtat.

https://www.caseking.de/arctic-liquid-freezer-cpu-komplett-wasserkuehlung-120mm-wase-284.html

Wie dem auch sei, bei diesem Preis wirds zum Monatsende wohl die 240 er Version und gut ist es.


----------



## Abductee (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Die Bewertung bei Caseking ist super.
Ich kühl meinen E3-1230V2 mit einem NH-D14 (1x120mm 1200rpm) absolut lautlos ohne Gluckern und erreiche unter Prime95 nur 55°C.
Gepaart mit nur einem Hecklüfter der die Abwärme raustransportiert und einer 980Ti die zusätzlich mitheizt.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Nun gut, den Xeon könntest Du mit dem Kühler auch ohne Probleme semi-passiv betreiben.


----------



## Abductee (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Jop, wurde schon getestet, würde problemlos laufen.
Deswegen versteh ich auch nicht warum man sich in so ein rießiges Gehäuse wie das Elysium (was wirklich groß ist) eine AiO kauft.
Da holt man sich nur potentielle Lärmquellen wie ein engmaschiger Radiator oder nervige Pumpe ins Boot. (In einem ITX-System schaut das wieder anders aus)
Das Gewichtsargument ist Mumpitz, die Backplate stabilisiert das ganze so extrem gut das man den Rechner aus dem ersten Stock aus dem Fenster werfen könnte und das Mainboard  würde keinen Schaden erleiden.
Dazu gabs auch mal ein PCGH-Video aber ich find das leider nicht mehr.
Einzig mit der luftigen Optik könnte man argumentieren, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.
Beim RAM gibt es auch keine Probleme wenn man sich den richtigen Kühler kauft. Es muss ja kein NH-D15 sein, reicht auch der NH-D15s völlig aus.


----------



## Icedaft (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kühlung für i7 3770 (Arctic Liquid Freezer 240)*

Bei mir wird's demnächst entweder ein Genesis oder eine richtige Wasserkühlung, die Nebengeräusche der Kraken 60 nerven, zumal die Pumpe sich nicht regeln lässt.


----------

